# Did anyone used monkey fist in a street fight?



## Drunken_Boxer (Mar 26, 2008)

Im really curious, I mean every guy I know says that kung fu, monkey, drunken, styles are useless, waste of training and time in a real fight....

So Im askin you guys if anyone of you used monkey fist or other kung fu style in real fight? ? Im very curious hehehee


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 26, 2008)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> Im really curious, I mean every guy I know says that kung fu, monkey, drunken, styles are useless, waste of training and time in a real fight....
> 
> So Im askin you guys if anyone of you used monkey fist or other kung fu style in real fight? ? Im very curious hehehee


Its a valid fighting system. Basic bobbing and weaving...
Sean


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 26, 2008)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> Im really curious, I mean every guy I know says that kung fu, monkey, drunken, styles are useless, waste of training and time in a real fight....


 
Is this what you believe?


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 26, 2008)

i believe every style of kung fu can be used in fight. because when it has been invented by ancestor for only one purpose which is fighting. and if it can be used in fighting, it will disappear for no one whould choose it and practise it.
the problem is that nowaday how many people have learnt the fighting part of the style. because no one needs it for fighting.


----------



## HG1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> EDIT I mean every guy I know says that kung fu, monkey, drunken, styles are useless, waste of training and time in a real fight


 
I've never heard that one before. :wink1:


----------



## tellner (Mar 26, 2008)

Clarification:

Do you mean the martial arts styles known as Monkey Kung Fu or the rope-based weapon based on the monkey fist knot?


----------



## Jin Gang (Mar 26, 2008)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> Im really curious, I mean every guy I know says that kung fu, monkey, drunken, styles are useless, waste of training and time in a real fight....
> 
> So Im askin you guys if anyone of you used monkey fist or other kung fu style in real fight? ? Im very curious hehehee


 
Don't get into fights.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2008)

Jin Gang said:


> Don't get into fights.


 
That is very good advice.

Is a Monkey/Drunken style good in a street fight? Who cares, do you like the style? If so what others think does not matter.

I use to train with a guy that did Drunken/Monkey styles and we on occasion sparred and I will tell you the appearance of being off balance is somewhat confusing especially when he hit me form those positions that appears to be absolutely off balance and of no threat at all.


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah thank you guys for the posts.

I mean...hey imagine a guy using monkey fist in a real fight, maybe against some thugs, gangsters, lol...yeah that would be hella funny, and + u have to act like a monkey, nowadays your martial arts are useless, every human got a gun, that sucks yeah...
But anyways, like 3 years ago, some thugs were attacking us, me and my best friend, and my sister was with us, they were behind us like 50 m away, and throw some bad words at us, we didnt paid any attention to them, and then they came to us, blocked our way, they was like "hey you what did you said last night to my friend" there were 7-8 of them, my friend responsed "U must be mistaken, I didnt said anythin to your friend" and then he were cursing at him, my friend punched him, and of course I was helping him, 7-8 thugs against my friend?Wow, pritty weak, but ....

I was really happy, blowed away what I did...my opponent came at me with an long fist attack, so I ducked down and attacked him with my "hand" the drunken tehnique form where u holdin a "cup" I really did do that...and my other, my left hand was near my chest, like the famous drunken tehnique, he flew like 2-3 meter away from me and starred at me "weird" lolol...wow I was really happy for what I did...

Im not sayin that monkey fists, drunken, kung fu and other styles are useless in a street fight, but if you keep on practicin it every day u really can use in it, but Im sayin did anyone of you used that in a streetfight?

It must not be monkey fists, it can be also a another style, tang lang, ying zao (yingzing) and other styles  Im just curious thats all. heheehhe


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 27, 2008)

that sounds great!
i don't have a chance to use any technique in street fight.
if i have an opportunity, i will try!
^-^


----------



## Jin Gang (Mar 27, 2008)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> Yeah thank you guys for the posts.
> 
> I mean...hey imagine a guy using monkey fist in a real fight, maybe against some thugs, gangsters, lol...yeah that would be hella funny, and + u have to act like a monkey, nowadays your martial arts are useless, every human got a gun, that sucks yeah...
> But anyways, like 3 years ago, some thugs were attacking us, me and my best friend, and my sister was with us, they were behind us like 50 m away, and throw some bad words at us, we didnt paid any attention to them, and then they came to us, blocked our way, they was like "hey you what did you said last night to my friend" there were 7-8 of them, my friend responsed "U must be mistaken, I didnt said anythin to your friend" and then he were cursing at him, my friend punched him, and of course I was helping him, 7-8 thugs against my friend?Wow, pritty weak, but ....
> ...


 
This is serious.  Fighting is no laughing matter.  If this had really happened, with 7 or 8 guys coming at you, it would not be such a happy story.  

Don't get into fights.  Forget about drunken style, monkey style, and any other martial arts.


----------



## Topeng (Mar 28, 2008)

Well put ggg214.
A practitioner of drunken boxing once told me about some of the advantages of the system. The staggering motions enable you to create momentum and power. It also fakes your opponent into thinking you are vulnerable and off balance when you really aren't. When the opponent bites on that fake is when he would strike. 
I think monkey kung fu uses some of the same theories. If I'm not mistaken, some of the Mantis styles use monkey footwork.
We use some monjet (Monkey Silat) in our system. I'm not sure how different it is from the chinese monkey but I'd say it would be useful in a real fight. The movements are really powerful and some of it is downright ruthless.
Don't beleive that any martial art is useless. The keyword is "martial". I think that most people who look down on other arts do so because its not what they see on the UFC. What they don't realize is that MMA matches have rules where as true combat does not. No offense to MMA though, you guys are some tough compadres.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2008)

Jin Gang said:


> This is serious. Fighting is no laughing matter. If this had really happened, with 7 or 8 guys coming at you, it would not be such a happy story.
> 
> Don't get into fights. Forget about drunken style, monkey style, and any other martial arts.


 
That pretty much sums up anything I was going to say rather well.


----------



## kaizasosei (Mar 28, 2008)

by using monkey fist...? i normally wouldnt know exactly what that entails, but it just so happens that a kungfu master demonstrated what he called a monkey fist to me.  i asked the master what is the fastest attack,  and he answered me saying  'the monkey fist is quite fast...'  then he showed me a kind of a backfist attack with the middle finger knuckle protruding, im guessing the strike is with the knuckle so its more linear of a motion than if you just let a powerful backfist rip.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes I have used some techniques from monkey style in a real fight. I used the monkey grabs peaches technique (grabing the testicle) and I have used some groung fighting such as kicking the knee with one foot while on the ground and putting my other foot behind the foot of the leg that I'm kicking (don't know the exact name of this technique). I've used techniques from other animal styles as well.


----------



## Andy3012 (Apr 10, 2008)

Generally people who have the view that "that form wouldn't work in a real fight" are ignorant to martial arts.  I have seen a great deal of street fights where people use MA, i've seen a few JKD, TKD, Shotokan vs non MA fights and i am sure you guys can guess who did the *** whooping.

My sisters hubby finds it rediculous that i have an interest in MA - especially the Shaolin arts.  He (like most people) suggests that "if i want to do an MA - do a reality based situation MA" - but to me that stuff just takes the life out of MA.

I reckon somebody with the know how - and in the right frame of mind could easily use monkey fist in a street fight.


----------



## Rabu (Apr 11, 2008)

couldnt say I used a monkey technique in any fights.

Hard to quickly pull the pants down and defecate into a hand in order to throw on demand.

HA!

Seriously, No, I havent.

Rob


----------

